# Sudio Tobac Tour 2011



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Today the Studio Tobac tour stopped by The Cigar Shop in Bilox, MS. 
Had a great time today, the Ambassador of Studio Tobac (Bryan Scholle) was there driving the Corvette in and showing his rolling skills to all. 

Here is a few pics of the event.








NTA_Ben





Me



Allan (Oliva Rep)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

NTA_Ben's Oliva V Lancero ash... impressive


Table spread


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Bryan Scholle rolling


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like a great event and wonderful shop!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome, wish they were gonna be close to me. I got a letter and a lapel pin from the studio


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Very cool, awesome trip report. I am trekking to the event when it comes to Maryland in May.

How are the prices of the items? To get the S-T event sampler you need to purchase a box of Cain\Nubs, correct?

thank you


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the pics

There's one of these event near me in May. I'll have to check it out


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> Very cool, awesome trip report. I am trekking to the event when it comes to Maryland in May.
> 
> How are the prices of the items? To get the S-T event sampler you need to purchase a box of Cain\Nubs, correct?
> 
> thank you


*The prices are up to the shop. *
This shop gave 10% off; but some give more, some give less. The sampler comes free from Studio Tobac (Oliva Rep) with the purchase of a box of any Cain or Nub.
With the box purchse you get the sampler, stickers, cutter, matches, iron-on patches, hat/t-shirt, and a raffle ticket to a win a Hutch designed Xikar custom cutter valued at $500.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like a bargain to me - thanks for the info!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

That looks pretty sweet! It's a bummer I had to leave FL the day before they were going to be at the local shop. Bennington's, I believe.


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like a good time. They are making only 1 stop here in Washington and it's 120 miles
south of where I am, so we'll just have to see what's happening at work on August 11th.
I wouldn't mind going, but it's on a Wednesday, so might be tough to make it.


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

What a drag I just learned of Sam Leccia's split with Oliva. I was looking forward to meeting him at one of these.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pics. He will be here for the Texas Cigar Fest on the 16th.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> What a drag I just learned of Sam Leccia's split with Oliva. I was looking forward to meeting him at one of these.


Sam will be back...just not with Oliva.

Its kind of odd to me that Bryan actually drives that car around! I figured they would trailer it from place to place.

If anyone gets to see the tour, ask Bryan about the bird on the bridge in Mobile, AL story...


----------



## JPinDC (Feb 14, 2008)

thebayratt said:


> Sam will be back...just not with Oliva.


I hope so, and whatever he is selling, I am buying. Must be waiting for some non-compete period to end.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

JPinDC said:


> Must be waiting for some non-compete period to end.


You nailed that one on the head.


----------

